# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Some of my Scolopendra (Giant Centipedes)

## ragnew

I have yet to post pics of any of my Giant Centipedes on this forum. I could have swore I did, but I guess such wasn't the case. First up are the ones that are currently still in the collection...

Scolopendra angulata angulata "Guyana Blue Footed Centipede"









Scolopendra multidens "Chinese Beauty"









Scolopendra alternans "Haitian Giant" (The adult pictured passed away, but I've still got two pedelings of this species)







Next up are some shots of the Vietnamese Giants I recently sold off. Cool pedes, but I lost interest in this species in general.

Scolopendra subspinipes de haani "Yellow Legged"







Scolopendra subspinipes de haani "Orange Legged"







So there's some of the other members of my collection. Past and present haha. Hope you guys enjoy the pics.

----------


## Jace

*I am more of a millipede fan myself, but those guys were very cool to look at.  Thanks for sharing!*

----------


## John Clare

I'm with Jo-Anna - I prefer millipedes.  I see a lot of very large centipedes while field herping in the US though - I'm talking 3 inches long, perhaps more.

----------


## ragnew

Thanks for the kind words guys / gals. Yes indeed, these guys do take some getting use to. I think it's an acquired taste in all honesty  :Big Grin: 

I know what you mean John, some of the S. heros pedes that can be found in the US can get quite large for sure. I wouldn't be surprised to see some pass the 10" mark from time to time.

The pedes I have no are actually smaller then the ones I used to keep. The angulatas are maybe 6.5" while the S. multidens usually sit at about 8" or so. However the S. alternans can be pretty large. I'd say on occasion you can find one that's 10" plus.

The Vietnamese Giants I just got rid of were right around 8" as well. Super thick all the way around. They're gonna pop out a TON of babies for the shop that purchased them from me haha.

----------


## RikoAustria

Man oh man.... Great pics! I know you have more... post 'em!

----------


## ragnew

Thanks bro!

I'll have to dig them up, but I'm pretty sure I can find some more hahaha. Speakin' of pics, I know you've got some great looking animals as well!

----------


## RikoAustria

I've thinned out the collection a bit... Unfortunately I have no more scolopendra's, or pedes for that matter.....  but I'll be sure to get some more recent shots of my remaining critters  :Smile:

----------


## Deku

> *I am more of a millipede fan myself, but those guys were very cool to look at.  Thanks for sharing!*


Same jo-anna.  Iam more of a defensive offense kind of person rather than an offensive defense(dont know what Iam talking about. Maybe. Possibly). 
Though I do find these centipedes stunning and gorgeous. When I lived in puertorico I used to see my fair share of large ones when I was a kid. Once when I was a kidthis huge centipede was crawling up to me so I screeched and my brother took it and lit it on fire. The thing ran like a mad man across the floor. Iam allergic to bee stings so reguardless if it was as toxic as a bee it could have killed me but I did feel bad for it. It was large and beautiful almost a foot long(eye balling it). All I remember it was almost the size of my whole hand and arm(I was 6). My favorite centipede would be the red headed desert centipede(bad with names) its the one with yellow legs, red head, and black body. I wonder if centipedes have predators? Anyone care to answer that? I know very little about them.

----------

